# Semi DIY Subwoofer Refurb



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello Everyone. I have an old Acoustic Research 12" subwoofer that's on its last days. I was looking at a few different replacements by HSU & Klipsch but I'm also considering refurbishing what I have...if it can be done. 

The amp is barely reusable and the sub has a paper cone woofer. Is it possible to reuse the box and replace the amp and woofer?

All feedback is appreciated. 

//


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Although it is possible to replace the driver with a new one, the parameters will change causing a difference in the sound that could be drastic, or slight. You can do the math to find out the volume of the enclosure and try to match it wilh a speaker. Remember, there are other parameters to consider. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's possible but whether or not it's feasible will depend on what model number the sub is. Once the information on the sub is known a recommendation can be made.


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt replies. So if I measure the box, I could use the Volume Calculator (linked in your sig) and purchase a sub based on the internal volume of the box? Then purchase an amp with enough power to drive the sub? 

Darius

//


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

That would be a good place to start!


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

This is GREAT!!! Thank you. Okay, using the volume calculator with the Height/Width/Depth being 16"/16"/15.7" I got an internal volume of 1.728 Ft3. 

Does this mean I should look for a sub that requies 1.5 ft3 since the sub, smap, and fill will take up some of the room? 

//


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Are you in the US or somewhere else?


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yup! In the US...


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

OK, then one of these would work well for you:

http://www.diycable.com/main/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=693
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-464

Realize that no matter what a new woofer is unlikely to fit exactly into the opening of the old one, so you're likely to have to cut and drill the woofer mounting baffle to fit. Also, I recommend adding some bracing inside the enclosure if it has none. Measure the outside mounting area of the existing amp and find a new one that will fit (or come the closest to fitting.) Parts Express has many options to choose from. Have fun!

And by the way, there is nothing wrong with a woofer having a paper cone. Indeed, many of the best drivers ever created use paper cones.


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

dyohn said:


> OK, then one of these would work well for you:
> 
> http://www.diycable.com/main/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=693
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-464
> ...


Thank you! I am truly ecstatic right now!!! Thank you!! 


> And by the way, there is nothing wrong with a woofer having a paper cone. Indeed, many of the best drivers ever created use paper cones.


 Thanks! Shows how little I know about the subject. I thought that a poly/ceramic/etc cone would be more rigid and acoustically more accurate. I have so much to learn.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is the current sub ported or sealed? That will determine the best amp to get.


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> Is the current sub ported or sealed? That will determine the best amp to get.


Its ported, down firing. Here's a picture: 










Thanks for the help! 

Darius

//


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If you could tell us the diameter and length of the port we could figure out at what point port noise would be an issue with a specific sub and amp. Also the model number of the sub would go a long way in making a basic comparison with a new sub and amp.


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll remove the amp later today and see if I can measure the ports. Thanks! I'll also take pictures. Thank you for all the help. 

Darius

//


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

From the pic you posted that should be a ARS112.


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's an S112PS, I just used whatever image was on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/ACOUSTIC-RESEARCH-S112PS-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B00008PZY9)

Here is a more accurate photo: 
http://www3.dealtime.com/xPF-Acoustic-Research-S112PS











//


----------



## kevin (Jan 30, 2010)

Good luck with your rebuild. All of your measurements are for the outside. The inside is 12" x 13.75" x 14.5" = 1.38 ft3 with out the amp or the port. The port is 3" round 4.5" long the amp is in the box 2.5" and is 7.5" x 6.75" The woofer is [ O.D. 12" ] [ I.D. 11" ] Box is 3/4 particle board-----woofer is 3.3ohm


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That would mean the tuning frequency is 48 hz, ouch!


----------



## kevin (Jan 30, 2010)

last leg? woofer or the amp?


----------



## kevin (Jan 30, 2010)

Mike what do think about this one for him-----------Goldwood GW-212/4 12" OEM Woofer 4 Ohm for $24.53 from partsexpress.com


----------



## kevin (Jan 30, 2010)

Or reface it with a 10" and no port.
-


----------



## kevin (Jan 30, 2010)

try this link---- http://www.abtechservices.com/welcome.html


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm starting to think a current HSU or Klipsch sub might be his best choice. Finding an sub and amp to go with the box's 48 hz tuning will be hard. He could seal the box and get a better amp and sub, but the money invested in that might be better spent on a HSU or Klipsch sub.


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

You guys are incredible, I didn't even expect this kind of response and assistance! Thank you all. 

Now I don't know which solution to go with. So a DIY would require more time and money without guaranteed results? 

Darius

//


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The port diameter and tuning frequency is the problem. It simply won't handle a Shiva-X or any other high excursion sub. Without finding an exact replacement sub and amp, your option is to seal up the port and use a higher performance sub. Even then the box size you have would hamper performance. 

All I can say is buy a sub that's within your budget or consider building your own.


----------

